# What Polish etc ?



## benjibutton (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Everybody
Got my TT last week - black 54 plate usual marks age related and carelessness.
My question is I just want to make the car as nice as possible for on the road - no interest in showing etc.
Used to use Autoglym products on my BMW.
What products would you recommend to someone on a restricted budget?
Thank You


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

how restricted a budget? what colour, what condition?


----------



## benjibutton (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Blinky
Car is in good condition apart from a small ding on wheelarch and various small surface scratches from bushes etc ( live in country)
Colour is black - previous owner threw bucket of water over it ocaissionally - at least didn't use a car wash!
Budget is for normal cleaning products - Married to a woman who views car purely as tool to get from A to B!
Cheers


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Autoglym are fundamentally good products. If you wash your car with their shampoo, fill in the scratches with Super Resin Polish then seal with Extra Gloss Protection then you'll get a perfectly good, durable finish and it won't break the bank. Autoglym is just a bit unfashionable and it's possibly not the absolute best, but it's cheap and easily available.


----------



## benjibutton (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Autoglym are fundamentally good products. If you wash your car with their shampoo, fill in the scratches with Super Resin Polish then seal with Extra Gloss Protection then you'll get a perfectly good, durable finish and it won't break the bank. Autoglym is just a bit unfashionable and it's possibly not the absolute best, but it's cheap and easily available.


Hello, Agree with above but am a fan of Meguiars products, after polishing and waxing use Meguiars detailing spray. Gave mine a good wax last December! Used detailing spray after EVERY wash and it still beads superbly! Mines black as well, comes up a treat! 8)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd probably go with jeffs werksatt on black if you don't want to do much with it, it gives good depth and is quite durable. Having said that i use dodo supernatural on our black TT and it gives a nice finnish with plenty of "pop"


----------



## benjibutton (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you everybody - will try your suggestions. 
Bought Chemical Brothers Butter Wax as I thought a wet look finish would be good but it just seems to smear


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

I've just popped a couple of discounted Zymol waxes in the for sale section which may be of interest?

Becky


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They're worth a punt. Carbon is a nice wax, easy to apply and buff if the paint is smooth. A pot will last yonks too and it doesn't go off - though it does dry out a little after years despite the O-ring. Best kept in the fridge.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Zymol Glasur, whilst it may seem a bit expensive a pot does last ages.


----------

